# 66 GTO: need shop who can do fabric top



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a shop with integrity. Tired of unskilled shops learning on my dime.

I live in the San Fernando Valley, but willing to go anywhere within a 200 mile range to get my top done right.

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't offer anything, but may suggest reaching out to Pontiac/GTO clubs in the area, 
I'm sure someone could offer some good leads.
Good Luck.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm just a bit out of your range up here in No. CA but if you can't find a shop you like and need an excuse for a road trip, look me up. I've been in business since around 1975.
Jack
www.recovery-shop.com


----------

